# Luka's Growth Update (Indian Star Tortoise)



## Sky2Mina (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello Everyone!!

I haven't been really active in the past few months (one reason was that the tortoiseforum was blocked at my work... probably because it's linked with facebook somewhere  but not anymore!). 

Luka is doing great. Just recently I went home for 3 weeks and when I came back he just seemed as if he got bigger again...! He definatly felt heavier when picking him up.

To date he's about 330 grams and 10cm or a little over 4 inches big. So he has grown to double size within 15 months and his weight went up from 40g to 330g during that time, gaining about 3-10 grams a week. I wonder how this compares to other Star Tortoise? Please let me know the growth rate of your little ones here! 

Is "he" too young to sex yet? I included some plastron shots, so please please please start guessing!! Even if it's too early. 

Another question you can give your opinion on: Is he pyramiding or smoothing out? Let me know! I'm not really sure. The new groth looks smooth to me though!

Ok, enough talk, here are the pictures, enjoy!





In May 2011




In November 2011




In August 2012
I can't believe how much he has grown only in a few month... without comparison you barely notice it. It's always the same plastic box.

Compared to my hand:



In November 2011




In August 2012




Am I a boy or a girl?
I actually just noticed how beautiful his plastron pattern has become!




Sex please 









Pyramiding?




Please comment whether you think he's pyramiding or not.




"I don't care if you're not finished taking pictures! I'm leaving!"

All opinions and comments are welcome. 

Thank you,
Mina


----------



## tortadise (Aug 31, 2012)

Thats a girl! A pretty one too. Makes sense why the growth is so excellerated. Female stars tend to outgrow males in a HUGE margin. Doing great. SHE is looking good.

And the pyramiding. Its naturally common for these guys to have what is shown. She is pretty perfect. No pryamids, thats just as natural as they look in the wild.


----------



## Neal (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, your star looks great. I would say the tortoise is growing at an average rate. And the shell looks about as smooth as you can get.

Your tortoise is looking all female to me. 

Looks like Kelly just beat me!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh, quick answers. Seems I have to stop calling Luka a "he"... oh noes! I hoped for a male. Haha. But I knew this could happen and that's why I've chosen the unisex name.  Thank you two, hearing that she's looking good makes me pretty happy!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 31, 2012)

Neal said:


> Wow, your star looks great. I would say the tortoise is growing at an average rate. And the shell looks about as smooth as you can get.
> 
> Your tortoise is looking all female to me.
> 
> Looks like Kelly just beat me!



 yeah Im slow at work.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Aug 31, 2012)

BTW, is it "sure" that she's a girl? Or might it still change? The short stubby tail is the major give away, correct? Anyone care to explain how to tell? I'm excited now  
I remember the group picture of your Sri Lankan Stars, Neal. You have some of the most beautiful stars I've ever seen!!  I hope Luka will grow up to be as beautiful as your big female... she's so gorgeous.


----------



## Neal (Aug 31, 2012)

For sure a female. The anal scutes and the tail really leave no question. The tail is fat towards the body of the tortoise, and then becomes very skinny...males will have a thick tail almost all the way down to the tip.

The shape of the tortoise tells a little bit too. I though it was a female as I was scrolling down the pictures and saw the first carapace shot, you can see how she has a round shape...I've never seen a male like that. They are usually narrow.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 31, 2012)

The tail and the anal scutes. A males tail at that size would be about 2-3 times longer and much girthier at the base. As well as the growth. Males tend to get that size pretty slowly where as females will get this size at a much faster rate. 

HA now you beat me


----------



## Sky2Mina (Aug 31, 2012)

thank you! I'll tell everyone that she's a girl. People (that I tell about my pet occasionally) have been asking me if she's male or female and always looked at me kinda strangely when I said that I don't know (and then had to explain that you can't know until they get bigger).


----------



## tortadise (Aug 31, 2012)

No problem from my end. Yeah females will get up to 12 sometimes 13" and males linger around 9ish" if a pure Sri lanken. Same with indians females will be much larger. Shes pretty too. Congrats on her being a her even though you wanted a male. Males can tend to be little horn dogs anyways. All my male stars will hump everything. So maybe its for the best shes a girl.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm totally happy with her being a girl. I just thought the name would be prettier on a male... but I'm flexible.   It's so great finally knowing! She's really the best pet I've ever had! Thank you both for your knowledgeable insight and explanations. 

Oh, and I can finally change my signature. How cool is that.


----------



## Neal (Aug 31, 2012)

Always a pleasure to talk star tortoises, they really are some of the coolest tortoises around. I've experienced the same thing as Kelly with males being little horn dogs. If you lived in the US I could hook you up with a good male to match her with. 

How old is the tortoise BTW?


----------



## Sky2Mina (Aug 31, 2012)

Neal said:


> Always a pleasure to talk star tortoises, they really are some of the coolest tortoises around. I've experienced the same thing as Kelly with males being little horn dogs. If you lived in the US I could hook you up with a good male to match her with.
> 
> How old is the tortoise BTW?



She's far too young to have a boyfriend!!  (I live in Thailand anyways, so no chance, haha).
I'm not sure about the age. When I got her I was told she *might* be around 7-8 months old... which would make her about 1 3/4 years old. But there are no reputable breeders here (unfortunately), so there's no way of knowing for sure.


----------



## Neal (Aug 31, 2012)

That sounds about right. I'd put her in the 2 - 3 year old range based on these pictures.


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 31, 2012)

Luka is looking great! I love the domed shell


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 31, 2012)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Aug 31, 2012)

Your Luka is so beautiful! You can tell she is well loved


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 31, 2012)

She is very pretty.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you  I love her to bits... don't think she likes that though. Haha.


----------

